# diagnosis for acute CVA



## ggparker14 (May 13, 2011)

What is the correct diagnosis for acute CVA?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 13, 2011)

434.91


----------



## shruthi (May 14, 2011)

434.91 is the right code.
The term stroke, CVA and cerebral infarction NOS are all indexed to the default code 434.91. 
Code for acute ill defined CVD is 436, but code for acute CVA will be 434.91.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 15, 2011)

Hi,
Acute CVA-434.91

Nalini CPC


----------

